# Golden Mantella Frog (Mantella aurantiaca)



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

im getting two 4ft tanks next week ones for my fbt's and i was thinking of getting some Golden Mantella Frog (_Mantella aurantiaca_) for the other are thes hard to keep 

what other frogs can i keep in a 4ft tank i now its 4ft long but now sure on the other dimensions at the moment


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

They are beautiful little frogs, relatively easy to breed and need generally cooler temps than dart frogs. Marc from Dartfrog has written a book about them and has done a great online guide:
Marc Staniszewski's Mantella FAQ


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

great site thanx for that

dont now if im getting thes yet depends on the overall size of the tamk all i no is its 4ft lotng atm


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

They are tiny teeny frogs, you could fit so many in a 4ft.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

would they like plenty of hight like most tree frogs


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

They're not tree frogs. They should be kept like dart frogs, only cooler.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

i now there more like darts but i thought darts needed the hight


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

they will use the height if its there but dont need it like treefrogs, great little frogs get some you wont be sorry :2thumb:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

they easy to get hold of 

are they easyer then darts


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

has any one got one any pics of a viv for thes just so i get an idea


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Heres the viv i had mine in


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

very nice viv i am tempted buy thes but i will see what the tanks like first and do some reserch


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

what do they eat


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Theyre kept pretty much the same as dartfrogs only at slightly lower temperatures, fed with fruitflies, springtails, aphids and if you want to use them pinhead crickets, allthough i never liked using pinheads. Not really a hard frog to keep in my opinion, amazed more people dont keep them to be honest


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

i am relly tempted buy thes


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I got the impression they were pretty tough to keep- in terms of keeping the temps down and so on. Happy to be proved wrong if not, though...


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> I got the impression they were pretty tough to keep- in terms of keeping the temps down and so on. Happy to be proved wrong if not, though...


To be honest Ron mine were kept in my frogroom with the air heated no extra heating on any of the vivs and the same lighting for all of them,including darts and most of my treefrogs etc, with an air temperature at around 78 in the day down to about 74 at night and never had any problems. Theres actually a few people on here that seen my setup :2thumb:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

78 is that themp they like 

thats about what my whites are at they got a mat on a stat


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

richie.b said:


> To be honest Ron mine were kept in my frogroom with the air heated no extra heating on any of the vivs and the same lighting for all of them,including darts and most of my treefrogs etc, with an air temperature at around 78 in the day down to about 74 at night and never had any problems. Theres actually a few people on here that seen my setup :2thumb:


I believe you mate!:2thumb: I've just avoided them on the same basis I avoid salamanders- my flats' ambient temerature is just too high, most of the time.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> I believe you mate!:2thumb: I've just avoided them on the same basis I avoid salamanders- my flats' ambient temerature is just too high, most of the time.


Strange you should say that people used to ask me if i supplied salamanders but told them i couldnt be bothered to set up another cool frogroom because mine was to warm, and there i was keeping mantellas

To be honest Stewie they do prefer it about 68 but as i said mine didnt seem to mind the constant higher temps


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

richie.b said:


> Strange you should say that people used to ask me if i supplied salamanders but told them i couldnt be bothered to set up another cool frogroom because mine was to warm, and there i was keeping mantellas
> 
> To be honest Stewie they do prefer it about 68 but as i said mine didnt seem to mind the constant higher temps


I guess that goes to show that basic good maintenance makes up for other issues. One day, maybe...


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

is it still best to have a mat on a stat tho


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah Richie's were the ones I saw. They really stand out with their bright colour.

I would def not use a mat. You wont need it. 70F is pretty low.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

dont they that will save me a bit 

dont they like high humiderty aswell


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Like dartforgs, high humidity. But lower temps.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

see i would love darts but the hardnes to keep puts me off 

u say there like darts but are they easy more of a biginer type of dart


----------

